# Found this on ebay



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

I found this on ebay. I would buy it but not for that much. I might use it in a system at some point but not right now. How much would you offer up on this though? $575 is just ridiculous IMO.

ORION Pink Floyd Special 225 425 HCCA Amp Old School - eBay (item 380212089545 end time Jul-31-10 16:14:13 PDT)


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

2nd time I have seen one on the bay. 98 kupd is a radio station in phoenix that did it.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

You can send the seller an offer....he's a member here


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

There were several done by Orion for those... the raity is what costs. Dave Pratt (theres an old skool name lol), KISS, etc all had one too. The original that was done on a plate are the real article. Also you can tell it isnt a 225 size heatsink, but its modified and I promise it will do well


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

KUPD!! Holmberg FTW! that thing is cool.


----------



## cbrei1023 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd love to someday have my hands on one of these. I love Floyd. I just hope some day when I can spare 600 on something random like that I can still find one.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres a reallllllly rare amp, less than 1000 ever made.... never thought I would find one again, and new in the box is just unheard of.... this model ended right before I came on to PPI....this is not mine but just for collectors items I wish it was...

New Precision Power PPI 445 Ultra Rare Audio File Amp - eBay (item 170513686891 end time Jul-21-10 13:18:45 PDT)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Audio File. Hmmmmm, so sometimes I need to de-burr a hole in a chassis, if I do it on audio equipment does that make said tool an Audio File?

What if I use and Audio File on say an RF device?


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

holllyyy shiiit that dudes prices are exorbitant!

oh well i spose if someones willing to pay that...


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

laxcat73 said:


> holllyyy shiiit that dudes prices are exorbitant!


he's very proud of his collection, to say the least.


----------



## jmcdade27 (Dec 31, 2008)

I offered the guy a whole $1.00  a couple of months back and he really didn't like that. I reality i think it is only worth about $20 or $30 dollar. THat guy is nut!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

not a big fan of the "pink floyd" amp but the PPI is awesome...

I'd pay $200 or so for the PPI and about $40 for the Orion


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

TomTom is the guys username here. He posted pics of the very cool 'Floyd amp' in the Old School Car Audio thread. He has TONS of stuff but, is waaaay off on his prices. But, it's all his. He can ask whatever he wants for it.
He has some BNIB Rockford Fosgate 1st Series Punch amps, some special LP and US Amps stuff too. A truly impressive collection.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

The amp is LE guys. Thats part of it.


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

laxcat73 said:


> holllyyy shiiit that dudes prices are exorbitant!
> 
> oh well i spose if someones willing to pay that...



yeah..he will be paying listing fee's for no sales.....

but good [email protected]!


----------

